# 3d arrows



## SA_ArcheryGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

I shoot the GoldTip X-Cutter Pros.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

i shoot the same arrows i use for hunting so that way i am always practicing with my hunting rig and will be well in tune


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

I have used Fatboys in the past and I am using Victory X-Ringers this year. I really liked the Fatboys, they flew like darts but I went to the X-Ringers this year to get a little larger shaft. I am interested to hear what is said about the LineJammers, it is a really good looking shaft.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

SA_ArcheryGuy said:


> I shoot the GoldTip X-Cutter Pros.


How did these rascals fly at longer distances?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

athomPT said:


> what arrow do you use for 3d?
> 
> I have decided to switch to a fatter shaft for 3d. leaning towards fatboys or linejammers, but I am curious what u guys/gals r shooting for 3d.


Been shooting Fatboys for years. Set up properly they fly GREAT!!!! I've even shot a couple of Field rounds with them.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*ttt*

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Gold Tip Series 22s, just tried them out yesterday @ 1st 3d shoot for the year. Pretty happy with them.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Victory X-Ringers here. Good diameter for me. Can also get the HVs for a fat, fast shaft.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

I shoot linejammers, tried x-ringers and didn't seem to hold up as well as my linejammers. 311 gr. @ 27.25"


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Indoor Gt 30x pros Outdoors x cutter pros..


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Never ever had a problem out of my Fatboys


----------



## gindog1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Are fatboys 340 arrows to light to hunt with or it better to use another arrow to hunt with?


----------



## bowhunter831 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Fatboys 400*

I been shooting Fatboys now for a year now love them,I hunt with them-spot shoot with them and 3d with them-great arrow and made in the USA.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

X-Ringers


----------



## ckulow (Jul 20, 2009)

*3d Arrows*

Check the rules out with your local club and the IBO or ASA class you want to shoot then select your shaft. Fatboys work and work well for indoor or outdoor. 

CJ


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

I shoot Gold Tip Ultralight Pro Series 22 shafts fletched with Duravane 2.3" 3D vane, Easton Uni bushing to fit a QAD nock and Victory SS points. This combo shoots superb with my Judge!


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I use GT X-Cutter pros and Triple xxx shaft for 3-D. Gold Tip make a very tough arrow that shoot very well.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

victory v force v1 for hunting, 3d and 5 spot. i like them alot


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

im shootin CXL's for 3d and spots, no problems so far


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*think about feet per second b-4 u choose*



athomPT said:


> what arrow do you use for 3d?
> 
> I have decided to switch to a fatter shaft for 3d. leaning towards fatboys or linejammers, but I am curious what u guys/gals r shooting for 3d.


I was shooting a 345 grain Linejammer arrow out of a Bowtech Constitution, 28 inch draw, 60 lb., Point wt. 90 grains. The Linejammer is 7.6 gpi. I switched to the Victory X-Ringer cuz of the lighter wt. shaft. I'm using a 100 gr. SS Victory point, total arrow wt. is 294 grains. Fletching is Duravane 2.3" 3-D vane,I'm gonna have to reduce my draw wt.,the Victory shafts chronos at 294 fps which is too fast for ASA. I'm not putting Carbon Express Linejammers down, they are great for 3-D, I might switch to the CXL-150's next.


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

Victory X-ringers HV1 350's 80gr tip for me


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Cxl's for 3d and spots great shafts


----------



## SA_ArcheryGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

athomPT said:


> How did these rascals fly at longer distances?


I haven't had any trouble what so ever. They fly great at any distance. Any arrow will fly great if setup properly, just may take a little time.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

bowhunter831 said:


> I been shooting Fatboys now for a year now love them,I hunt with them-spot shoot with them and 3d with them-great arrow and made in the USA.


The Fatboys I am sorry to say are not made in the USA. Just didn't want you thinking that if it truly matters to you. Them and the lightspeeds are made in I think, Bangladesh. Good arrows though.


----------



## 10ring35 (Dec 4, 2010)

markb317 said:


> I use GT X-Cutter pros and Triple xxx shaft for 3-D. Gold Tip make a very tough arrow that shoot very well.


Is there a reason why you switch between the two? I was have been thinking about the 30X pros, but still up in the air about them.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I m shooting the x ringers and like them but....... Easton is coming out with a 27 series carbon thats fairly light should be out in January. Or so my sources tell me.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Goldtip Xcutters for years now. Just a fantastic arrow for 3d.
DB


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

The past 2 years I have shot the Carbon Express X-Jammer 27's. IMO the large diameter of the shaft saved me countless points and really flew great in the distances you shoot in 3d. This coming year I will be shooting the X-jammer 27 Pro's. They are 7.5 gpi instead of 8.1 gpi of the original x-jammer 27's and they dont have the built in weight forward anymore. I've been shooting them in the past couple of days and they are working great so far.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

3dshooter25 said:


> The past 2 years I have shot the Carbon Express X-Jammer 27's. IMO the large diameter of the shaft saved me countless points and really flew great in the distances you shoot in 3d. This coming year I will be shooting the X-jammer 27 Pro's. They are 7.5 gpi instead of 8.1 gpi of the original x-jammer 27's and they dont have the built in weight forward anymore. I've been shooting them in the past couple of days and they are working great so far.


CX is coming out with a 7.5 gpi 27-series arrow? When are these going to be available? What is the spine?


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Supermag1 said:


> Victory X-Ringers here. Good diameter for me. Can also get the HVs for a fat, fast shaft.


Same here. Can't beat the consistency either!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

This past summer I used Flatline Surgical arrows. Odd duckling out.


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

Gold Tip 22's!!!!!!

Terry Jr.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

3-28 acc's


----------



## GAMECOCKFAN770 (Dec 28, 2010)

goldtip series 22...fly excellent and also hunt with them never a problem!!


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

im gonna give the new full bores a try this year, but its gonna be hard to get away from my 2512's i shot last year


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

victory nanos is what im shooting but the xringers are an awesome arrow aswell


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Going to give the gold tip X-cutters a try


----------

